# Your Post Surgical Experience



## DanM (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm hoping others would share their post surgical experiences. 

What type of surgery did you have?
How long were you in the hospital?
How long were you on bed rest?
How long until you felt slightly normal?
How long until you resumed a "normal" life?
Did you have a temporary stoma from the surgery?
What was your diet like after the surgery?
Were you on a liquid diet? How long?
Anything else you want to share?

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 31, 2011)

DanM said:


> What type of surgery did you have?
> How long were you in the hospital?
> How long were you on bed rest?
> How long until you felt slightly normal?
> ...


Hand assist laparoscopic.
About 3 days. Then they had me get up and walk a little.
About 2 months after the surgery since mine got infected.
About 2 months (due to infection).
No stoma and no cath.
I ate whatever I wanted and still do (still in remission after my surgery which was over 10 years ago) but avoid trigger foods (foods that give you symptoms but don't cause flares) sometimes like raw veggies.
The liquid diet only lasted for a few days.
Sure, don't get an infection. Its not fun. If you start vomiting a lot, go to the ER.


----------



## Scifimom (Jan 31, 2011)

What type of surgery did you have? Open Surgery which started as an emergency appendectomy and ended as a 45cm bowel removal.
How long were you in the hospital? About a month
How long were you on bed rest? About three weeks
How long until you felt slightly normal? After six-seven months
How long until you resumed a "normal" life? I still haven’t (One and a half year later)
Did you have a temporary stoma from the surgery? No I had catheter for a week and a folley tube for six weeks
What was your diet like after the surgery? I had solid food six weeks after the surgery, I had my first liquid (water) ten days after the surgery, I had pureed food and yoghourt after I was released from the hospital (a month post op)
Were you on a liquid diet? How long? See above
Anything else you want to share? Have a surgery only if it is absolutely totally necessary I am regretting mine every.single.day.


----------



## lamor32twigs (Jan 31, 2011)

DanM said:


> I'm hoping others would share their post surgical experiences.
> 
> What type of surgery did you have?
> Resection of small and large intestine.
> ...


See answers above


----------



## ACNewt (Jan 31, 2011)

What type of surgery did you have? *Ileoctemy and Appendectomy. They removed about 6 inches of my bowel and my appendix.*
How long were you in the hospital? *ten days*
How long were you on bed rest? *about a week once I was home. My recovery has been very easy compared to the surgery. Besides the soreness of the incision I am almost completely back to normal 2 weeks after my surgery*
How long until you felt slightly normal? *2 weeks after surgery*
How long until you resumed a "normal" life? *i will probably go back to work 4 weeks after surgery*
Did you have a temporary stoma from the surgery?*no*
What was your diet like after the surgery?* I had really horrible nausea post-surgery. Didn't eat anything until 5 days after and no solids until 10 days. I have been able to eat pretty much anything I want at about 2 weeks*
Were you on a liquid diet? How long? *yes until 10 days afterwards*
Anything else you want to share?*the nausea afterwards was no joke. surgery is VERY tough. Sometimes I wished I hadnt done it. I am hoping it will help. I do find I still have D but have had some solid movements. I have very sudden urges now when it comes to going to the bathroom. *


----------



## archie (Feb 2, 2011)

DanM said:


> I'm hoping others would share their post surgical experiences.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


What type of surgery did you have?
hand assisted laproscopy ileo-cecal resection
How long were you in the hospital?
6days
How long were you on bed rest?
24 hours
How long until you felt slightly normal?
2 weeks
How long until you resumed a "normal" life?
4 weeks
Did you have a temporary stoma from the surgery?
no
What was your diet like after the surgery?
low residual solid diet day after surgery
Were you on a liquid diet? How long?
no
Anything else you want to share?
so glad i had it done as i feel 100% normal at the mo, get the odd pain and strong cramps before I need to go to the loo but no diarrhea


----------



## stella_luna (Feb 2, 2011)

What type of surgery did you have? laparoscopic ileocecectomy (removed about 6 inches of ileum and appendix)

How long were you in the hospital? 7 days 

How long were you on bed rest? I was up walking (with extreme pain, but the nurses rousted me out of bed) the next day

How long until you felt slightly normal? About 2 weeks

How long until you resumed a "normal" life? About two weeks in terms of getting around. I'm still not able to eat much, a year later

Did you have a temporary stoma from the surgery? No

What was your diet like after the surgery? NPO for 4 days, then gradual return to liquid diet. Unfortunately, I had a bowel obsturction after the first solid meal I ate, about 3 weeks after the surgery. I've been scared to eat ever since, so I'm still on low-res diet 1 year later

Were you on a liquid diet? How long? See above . 3 weeks, should have been longer.

Anything else you want to share? It was much easier to recover from than I thought it would be, but my Crohn's problems are in no way fixed, and I still can't eat, and I'm so depressed about that.


----------



## Zalanicht (Feb 3, 2011)

What type of surgery did you have? -_ Emergency Open surgery_
How long were you in the hospital? - _One week_
How long were you on bed rest? -_ I didn't have a set number of days but I was around 2-3 weeks cause of how bad the condition was before the surgery_
How long until you felt slightly normal? -_ 3 weeks_
How long until you resumed a "normal" life? - _2 months_
Did you have a temporary stoma from the surgery? - _No_
What was your diet like after the surgery? -_ I can eat everything around a month after it was done._
Were you on a liquid diet? How long? _I was not on a liquid diet before or after_
Anything else you want to share? -_ I had a Ileum resection. Around 6 inches removed on either side of Ileosecal valve including my appendix._


----------



## mrjoe (Feb 12, 2011)

well for my son Joey, info is below.. 

What type of surgery did you have? - Laproscopic 
How long were you in the hospital? - One week
How long were you on bed rest? - about 4 days.. just took it easy
How long until you felt slightly normal? - 3 weeks
How long until you resumed a "normal" life? - 2 months
Did you have a temporary stoma from the surgery? - No
What was your diet like after the surgery? - I can eat everything around a month after it was done.
Were you on a liquid diet? How long? I was not on a liquid diet before or after
Anything else you want to share? - I had a Ileum resection. Around 6 inches removed on either side of Ileosecal valve including my appendix. 12" total... 

he's presently on Pentasa and 6MP... Doing fine.. 

thankfully!!


----------



## dmingia (Jun 26, 2013)

*Is this as good as it gets??*

What type of surgery did you have? ie took out 10-12 in of small intestine; ileum; ileoceal valve; cecum; and 2-4 inches of large intestine... all this within two months of being diagnosed with Crohn's....

How long were you in the hospital? 1 week diag trying to figure it out while in SEVERE pain then 1 week after surgery where they took everything that looked crohns-ey
How long were you on bed rest? Still starting very slowly just 1.5 week post op
Can not answer these yet.....
Well here I am 6 months post op........
How long until you felt slightly normal? About 1-2 months
How long until you resumed a "normal" life?  I have still not resumed a "normal" life.  I have almost constant pain and cramping unless I am doped up and when the bowel obstructions come along not even that helps
Did you have a temporary stoma from the surgery? no
What was your diet like after the surgery? clear liquid 3 days; liquid 2 days; slowly to a regular diet after that.
Were you on a liquid diet? How long? see above
Anything else you want to share?  Yes!!  Two months after surgery I was re-admitted with a 102 temp and white count of 20.  They put me on IV food and pumped me full of antibiotics for two weeks until the WBC reached 11 and then discharged me.  Never got a really good answer as to why the infection occurred but my life has been miserable ever since.  Mainly left side obstructions and cramping at this point it does not seem to matter what I eat but to get rid of the obstructions, when they come up, is liquid diet and Miralax until I poop real good.  I have lost about 25 lb and my strength and stamina is very poor.  I have weird "gurgling" sounds coming from my abdominal  area andf all kinds of cramps.  My GI guy has put me on Humara and just gives me codeine for pain and I am working with a couple of anti-cramping drugs to see what works.  I also am distended and can feel my intestines move... which is really weird (and painful) since prior to all this my gut  has always been an after thought and only after way too may hot wings!!
Any input from folks who have had it rough after the Ileocecectomy  would be appreciated.  I can not believe this is as good as it gets and I really wonder if it is actually the crohn's or is the the surgery gone bad.  GI guy I think is tired of me; at his wits end; is covering for the surgeon or maybe something else.  I am trying to find a top notch DR in NC to give me a second opinion.  I would also love to hear from folks here as well


----------



## Ginger is her name (Jun 26, 2013)

What type of surgery did you have? Emergency open surgery. I had a resection.

How long were you in the hospital? 20 days...mine was complicated. I had sepsis and then I was overdosed on medication and went into heart failure. 

How long were you on bed rest? I was so sick... 20 days in hospital and 6 weeks in rehab to learn how to walk, stand, sit up...I was out if work for 12 weeks.

How long until you felt slightly normal? About one month

How long until you resumed a "normal" life? 12 weeks

Did you have a temporary stoma from the surgery? Yes. Her name us Ginger.

What was your diet like after the surgery? I was on I've nutrition for 2 weeks. Then I was able to resume a normal diet. I avoid the triggers too (raw food, seeds, nuts, etc).

Were you on a liquid diet? How long? No

Anything else you want to share? I feel amazingly better since my surgery! My doctors are amazed with my progress considering how sick I had become! It was difficult dealing with a stoma, but now, she's just part of my life  if all goes as planned, I meet with my surgeon on 10/31 to plan the reversal!


----------



## meagangoley18 (Jul 25, 2013)

hello my name is meagan and i am a student from baker college and i am going to school for surgical technology. i am doing a assignment on surgical experiences and i would love to ask some questions and get your experiences. i am very interested  i would really appricate it<3 thanks


----------



## Jim (POPS) (Jul 26, 2013)

welll
, I have had 3 surgerys, 

1) the first one was for my appendix but when they got in there they said my small intes. were so damaged by crohns that the did a restction on the spot. Thats how I found out I have crohns.

2) was 7 days after the first one. The first surgery failed and leaked and I went septic. lost about 40lbs and was in the hospital for about 2 weeks.

3) was for a reversal from the stoma they gave me in the 2nd surgery.

The first one DON'T count. lol because it ALL went bad from the start. after emerg. surgery to repair the first one it took along time to recover. When someone "goes septic" there is ALWAYS complacations, I had infections and had a bandage on the wound for over 7 months, also had a wound vac. It was ALL bad and took along time to recover, over 8 months.

The last, a ilyostomy reversal went pretty well. I was in the hospital for 5 days, I only had a very small infection in the wound because I "picked" at it after suregery. lol It was drained, not painful at all, and I recoverd in less that 2 months. 

I hope this helps.

Jim (POPS)


----------



## meagangoley18 (Jul 27, 2013)

thank you soo much if i have any questions i will let you know. hope you are happy and good now.!


----------



## superzeeman (Jul 27, 2013)

I had a small bowel and large bowel resection. I left the hospital after 4 days with a stoma that I had for three months. My recovery after leaving the hospital was 8 weeks total and then back to work part time for two weeks. It took me about 10 weeks all told to feel normal, I mean back to my old self. Then after 3 months I had the stoma reversed and that took two weeks at home to recover. I remember my biggest fear after the reversal was have a BM for fear that I would tear my intestines apart. It never happened.


----------



## xxjemmamxx (Jul 27, 2013)

How long were you in the hospital? *A week*
How long were you on bed rest? *For about 3-4 days*
How long until you felt slightly normal? *About a month after surgery*
How long until you resumed a "normal" life? *I will never resume a 'normal' life after my surgery because my surgery was the basis for my diagnosis. In terms of getting back to normal after surgery about 3-4 months.*
Did you have a temporary stoma from the surgery? *No*
What was your diet like after the surgery? *Very bland. I didn't eat anything until about 4 days after surgery. My first meal at the hospital was soup and ice cream*
Were you on a liquid diet? How long? *I was nil by mouth for about 4 days after surgery and ate my first solid food 6 days after surgery*
Anything else you want to share? *I had an emergency appendectomy which turned out to be open surgery, a right hemi-colectomy removing 4cm of colon and 10cm of small bowel. I was diagnosed with Crohn's disease as a result of my operation. I also had post surgery complications with the wound not healing properly and I was very underweight. I did not go into the surgery mentally or physically prepared - if you face surgery I wish you the best of luck. Be as prepared as you can. *


----------



## meagangoley18 (Aug 12, 2013)

Jim, could you answer a few more questions? If so, What treatments and/or diagnostic tests were done prior to surgery? If any and Were there any specific pre-operative instructions before surgery? Was there a post-operative visit? If so, how long post-op? Was there additional office follow-up that took place? Thanks <3


----------



## valleysangel92 (Aug 12, 2013)

What type of surgery did you have?

Laperoscopic hemicolectomy - removal of part of the colon 

How long were you in the hospital?

I was admitted the day before and stayed in 4 days post op.

How long were you on bed rest?

Attempted to get up the first day after surgery but was too dizzy and nauseous so waited another day.  

How long until you felt slightly normal?

About a week or two 

How long until you resumed a "normal" life?

Currently 7 weeks post op, I have a good range of mobility but still have pain on standing and walking. Returning to university in just over a month.


Did you have a temporary stoma from the surgery?

No

What was your diet like after the surgery?

I hardly ate anything after the first few days as I couldnt stomach the hospital food, my surgeon was happy for me just to eat small amounts brought in from home as he understood the gluten free options were very limited and your order was often changed.

Were you on a liquid diet? How long?

No.


Anything else you want to share?

Find a good surgeon that you feel confident in and it makes all the difference. After two previous hospital stays without seeing the GI assigned to me (different to the one that diagnosed me) I was dreading being stuck in hospital for longer than I needed to be because of weekend cover. I need not have worried though my surgeon and his team were brilliant, twice daily visits,  very attentive and my surgeon had my meds brought to the ward on the friday and briefed his junior that I was allowed home on the Saturday . Surgery is a daunting thing for anyone, but for many, its like the start of a whole new life.


----------

